# More Tissue Boxes



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I noticed the other day that all the tissue boxes had disappeared, so was time to make another batch.
So I am in the process of making 5 more, here are the first 2,they need more finish.


(see the little dog peeking out the bottom corner of the second pic?

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the wood - what is it??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Certainly beautiful Herb . Just love the grain


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hey Herb...

*KUDOS!!!*...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Love the wood - what is it??


It is Spalted Alder. See those top 3 boards in the lumber stack in the 3rd picture? Those are the ends of the roughsawn boards.  @RainMan 2.0
I love that stuff for figure.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb I can’t see this dog for the life of me lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Herb I can’t see this dog for the life of me lol


In the last pic,on the end of the box,bottom left corner.
Herb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Fantastic work but I have to ask, where are the older boxes going? They (users) do realize you can throw out the empty tissue cardboard box and refill don't they? How about some details on the boxes themselves. Joinery, dimensions, you know the drill.......


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great, Herb! And I like the deep throat clamps too. Could you post a picture of one of those? Thanks.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb, nicely done. You could use some bigger clamps. :wink:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Looks great, Herb! And I like the deep throat clamps too. Could you post a picture of one of those? Thanks.


I did a thread on those recently https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/135915-2018-2x4-challenge.html
@sreilly

The inside dimensions are the same as a tissue box+what ever clearances you want , The last ones I used miter corners, and lots of wasted material because I lost the inside dimension fooling around getting a good fit on the miters, so these I just butt jointed and glued. real simple.

When people see them they like them so much I end up giving them away and making more. They are easy to make if a person doesn't get carried away trying to make fine furniture out of them. This material is too fragil for box joints or dovetails.Even miter joints the point wants to chip off.

Here are the last bunch:

https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/105850-tissue-boxes-holiday-gifts.html

https://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/105858-tissue-boxes-2-a.html

https://www.routerforums.com/show-n...wood-burning-napkin-holders-tissue-boxes.html

Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Those are so pretty love them all.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. Spectacular grain, including the Grayhound.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are nice Herb. Good to see your clamps in action.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Herb.

I liked the boxes but the long nech clamps also.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A first class job Herb.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I didn't post the last batch after I was done. These are for Christmas this year. Threre were a couple of more that left before I got pictures.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Herb. You’ve been one busy guy. The one st the very back is my favourite .

Could only imagine how sweet tower speakers would turn out if you were to do them instead of me


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

premium work Herb...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you spalt the boards yourself or buy them that way?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Herb..

Also, like those clamps...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. Really like that spalding. Easy to see why they are in demand.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Did you spalt the boards yourself or buy them that way?


The rough sawn boards are about 1 1/16". I plane them both sides and resaw them down the middle and run them through the drum sander. finish thickness is 3/8-7/16" thick. There is some soft spots and insect tunnels and holes I have to cut out or work around. Some I dig the sawdust(from the bugs) out and fill. I haven't found any live critters living in them.

HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I found out by accident that you can spalt the wood yourself. The spalting as you probably know is rot. By spalting the wood yourself you can stop the decay process before the wood gets too soft to work with which would allow for the mitered corners. I found out when I covered some green birch boards with planer shavings and then found out 2 months later that I had a leak in the roof where I piled the boards and the shavings had gotten quite wet and stayed damp pretty much the whole time before I decided to check on them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow herb, those are purty! I like the lazy dogs too.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I found out by accident that you can spalt the wood yourself. The spalting as you probably know is rot. By spalting the wood yourself you can stop the decay process before the wood gets too soft to work with which would allow for the mitered corners. I found out when I covered some green birch boards with planer shavings and then found out 2 months later that I had a leak in the roof where I piled the boards and the shavings had gotten quite wet and stayed damp pretty much the whole time before I decided to check on them.


That is good to know, Chuck.
Herb


----------

